# Sick chicken



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

I have a hen who started having sores under her knuckles of feet. I thought it was scaly leg mites. However, now she has big pink spots on her upper haunches. Not bumble foot since nothing is on pads. I have been soaking her in sea salt and putting a mixture of camphophinique, iodine and Vaseline


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 
Are you in the states? There is a product called Vetericyn that I highly recommend.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

I'm sorry took so long to reply. She refused to roost and roosters on top if nesting box in her feces and feet got infected then a cat got ahold of her back. She was eat up with staph. It would have taken weeks if not more to heal. Wasn't fair to keep her in garage instead of free range and not getting better so we put her down. It was a good decision I think. Thank you for the response.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sorry it came to that.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Bird_slave said:


> I'm sorry it came to that.


I wouldn't want her to be stuck and separated for weeks and not be able to free range and infection was bad. I feel it was most humane thing to do.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good decision!


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Bee said:


> Good decision!


I thought that as well. Thank you.


----------

